# Trad 101



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

This might be nice to do...
Imagine a young man just starting out who is interested in Trad clothing.
Maybe he is your nephew and he comes to you for advice.
Where should we collectively send him?
What items should we steer him towards?
Personally I'll take him shopping for Shetlands to J.Press and The Andover Shop (we'll go to Cambridge for this, I think). I can't think where else there is. I'll start him off with a soft Grey Shetland and a Moss Green one. Just as a beginning.
Next we'll go looking for shirts...

Fun to do?
Obviously the old favourite names are going to crop up.
But if such a young man as I'm imagining was reading this then it might be nice for him to be able to read a thread that would be like 'Trad 101' for him.

Uncle Russell


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Harris will no doubt post the definitive answer but I'll add my two cents. 
In order to start trad you need:
Shirts - Oxford cloth button down only. Stick to basics initially, white, blue and pink if you can hadle it. Mercer, Brooks or other speciality shops are nice but Lands End and LL Bean will help the young mans budget. 
Pants - Khakis, flat front, cuffed at least 1.5" 2" if you dare. Bills get the nod, from there you have Charlestons, Brooks Brothers and everbody else going down agian to LL Bean and Lands End. 
Shoes - You need a pair of Weejuns, find a Bass outlet, burgundy in color of course. A pair of Cordovan tassels from Alden perhaps? If the budget allows. LL Bean blutcher mocs and a pair of boat shoes will get you through every casual situation short of snow which requires a pair of classic LL Bean boots. 
Socks - Wear if you must, have fun, bright colors, argyle, skys the limit, unfortunatley the best socks cost quite a bit and in my opinion are from Ben Silver. Anybody want to get me a $300 gift certificate to ben silver for socks I'd be very thankful. 
Jackets - Sack cut (no darts) from BB or elsewhere, I'll let others fill this in, I'm not much good at the propers of them. 
Suits - See above. 
Ties - Rep stripe, fairly narrow by todays standards, 3-3.25 inches. Dont' forget the bows, they're not for everybody but they're fun. So many sources of each. 
A few polo shirts and sweaters from various sources, a collection of belts, leather, surgicle and grosgrain on D rings. Watch is personal but should be simple, no features beyond date, Timex to Rolex get a couple grosgrain bands for it switch them out with a leather strap occasionally, fun accessory. 

That should do it, aquire quality and much of it should last you through college, family years and into grouchy retirement. 

Did I forget any major category?

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford. 

John Adams


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

familyman

Just to add: jacket _must_ be navy blazer to start, yes sack and all that; duffelcoat is good for a young man - navy or camel color; a good captoe to dress up; boxers; knit polo shirts such as Brooks but something without any logo would be best.

Cheers


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

One of my godsons is 14 and I am his sponsor for confirmation. He has shown a lot of interest in clothing and dressing well. As a present I am planning on taking him for his first shopping visit to 346, J. Press and Paul Stuart. Then I'll take him out to dinner at a fine NYC restaurant. Maybe in another ten years he can take me out to dinner.


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

ok from Brownshoe's imaginery uncle to our "collective nephew"
we forgot:
1.grey flannels-same old song and dance Brooks or Press all things considered maybe Bean or Lands End 

2.herringbone or tweed jacket(Russ maybe your nephew is in New Zealand -it has to be winter somewhere) yes the Bros or Press hopefully 3 button sack.

Some one else can outfit "nephew" for summer-I have 2 daughters and they do have a ladies forum it would appear.

max


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by KenR_
> 
> One of my godsons is 14 and I am his sponsor for confirmation. He has shown a lot of interest in clothing and dressing well. As a present I am planning on taking him for his first shopping visit to 346, J. Press and Paul Stuart. Then I'll take him out to dinner at a fine NYC restaurant. Maybe in another ten years he can take me out to dinner.


Lucky kid!

If you're in the market for a nephew...I'm in my 30s but can pass for 14 in very dim lighting. At least, I'd be willing to give it a shot.


----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

Really hope there's some young guy out there reading this!

David


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by brownshoe_
> 
> If you're in the market for a nephew...I'm in my 30s but can pass for 14 in very dim lighting. At least, I'd be willing to give it a shot.


I'm sure you're both fine young lads!


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

And yet another approach would be to go to page 8 of this Forum, and print out all 19 pages of the American/trad thread. Get the young man to carefully read the thread.

After that, see if he understood what he read, and had any interest in it. 

If so, tell him that he had (pick a number) $10,000 to spend on a wardrobe, and get him to come up with a list of what it might include. Help him with the selections. But if he read and understood the A/T thread, he would be at that point, much better informed than, say 90%, of the people that strive to be well dressed.

At the end of that process, which would by necessity be a time consuming one, he would have a good start on a valuable lifetime skill.

If you just bought him a bunch of stuff, he would not understand the strategy, and within about a year, he would be dressing like his peers, for better or worse.

It seems like the A/T thread is really American Trad 101.

Just a thought.

Carpe Diem


----------



## Marcus Bergman (Mar 29, 2006)

I would rather consider myself fogey than trad... but if I would convert, the following would be on my 101 list:

Shopping list:
-Three pairs of khakis, flat fronted, cuffed, Bills (note the absent apostrophe... most trad.)
-Shetlands in burgundy, navy, and green (possibly Press Shaggy Dogs)
-Half a doxen oxford button-downs. (Selection of white, blue, pink, yellow with university stripes thrown in for good measure. Brooks or flap-pocket Press; everything else seems a bit too thrifty.)
-Two pairs of Brooks flannels, grey and charcoal.
-Navy Brooks sack blazer.
-Grey flannel Southwick Douglas suit.
-Press seersucker suit.
-Three grosgrain NATO G-10 watchbands in navy/burgundy, navy/green, and navy/white stripes.
-Selection of Press surcingle belts (grosgrain watchband and grosgrain belt is taking it a bit too far...)
-As many Pantharella socks as possible (the just last longer, especially when purchased from Herzfeld's.)
-Selection of repp ties (Brooks or Press, please.)
-Selection of bowties (Press for God's sake!)
-Gloverall duffle coat in navy or tan.
-Tan Brooks Balmacaan. 
-Barbour Bedale, Beaufort, or Border (depending on whether one rides, shoots or goes fishing) with the proper old-style lining.
-Bean barn-coat.
-Bean tote bag.
-Brown Brooks Peal briefcase.
-Burgundy Bass Weejuns.
-Black Alden tassels.
-Brown Alden cordovan lace-ups.
-Jack Purcell's.
-Brown Sperry Top-Siders.
-Adidas Stan Smith tennis shoes.
-One white, one navy Lacoste polo shirt.
-Press boxers and T-shirts.

To inherit:
-Pie-pan Omega or Rolex Oyster watch (engraved at the back, of course.)
-Mercedes W123 or W107 (smoothest rides of all, and after all BMW:s are more dodgy than stodgy.)
-Right-hand drive MG TC, with driving cap.
-Appropriate houses, including decent books.
-Burberry's before they went Burberry trenchcoat.
-Good old Aran grease-wool pullover.

Optional:
-Black MontBlanc MeisterstÃ¼ck 149.
-Moth-ridden dinner jacket.
-Striped Derek Rose drawstring pyjama.
-Polka dot Derek Rose dressing gown.
-Silver barleycorn Dunhill lighter.
-Dunhill pipe in model of choice.
-Silver Tiffany knot cufflinks to go with three white Budd shirts bought to remedy Anglophilia.
-Spalding Tour Edition Bird-on-Ball or Titleist Tour Model golf clubs, with persimmon woods of choice, Cleveland wedges and Titleist Bullseye or Ping Anser putter.
-Prince Graphite Classic tennis racquet.
-Boat.
-Dog.
-Linn Sondek LP12 turntable and Solti's Wagner recordings, Karajan's Mozart symphonies, some Bach, some Haydn on Hyperion. Beiderbecke, Bechet, Armstrong. Miles, Coltrane, Monk for the intellectual. Big bands if so inclined. 
-Cutty Sark, Jim Beam, Tanqueray in ample supply. 

In other words: 
-Everything but the girl. 


Cheers,

Marcus Bergman


----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Intrepid_
> 
> And yet another approach would be to go to page 8 of this Forum, and print out all 19 pages of the American/trad thread. Get the young man to carefully read the thread.
> 
> ...


True.
My thought was just to sum it all up neatly for the lad.
You know how lazy the young are!

David


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Marcus Bergman_
> 
> I would rather consider myself fogey than trad... but if I would convert, the following would be on my 101 list:
> 
> ...Linn Sondek LP12 turntable  agreed and Solti's Wagner recordings, Karajan's Mozart symphonies, some Bach, some Haydn on Hyperion. Beiderbecke, Bechet, Armstrong. Miles, Coltrane, Monk for the intellectual...


To which I would add, vintage half-width cased Naim preamp, power supply and 135 power amps, OR old Macintosh setup, OR Quad valves OR vintage Dynaco st-70 amplifier with appropriate preamp. Speakers--Quad electrostatics, Spendor/Kef/Proac BBC-voiced models or other natural-sounding US models...

And a lot of vinyl records... 

Markus


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Marcus Bergman_
> 
> -Boat.
> -Dog.


Seriously, Marcus, after all that, no descriptions of the boat or dog?

-Sound Interclub, pre-fiberglass (circa 1930 or so)
-Black lab

But I don't want to start the tradly dog debate, again!

JB


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Marcus Bergman_
> 
> I would rather consider myself fogey than trad... but if I would convert, the following would be on my 101 list:
> 
> ...


That's a great list. Very comprehensive, and a great summation of the various threads we've had in the past.

But since you mentioned it, and since it's come up a few times recently, I want to ask a loaded question. [}]

I'm pretty clear on the general differences between "trad" and "fogey," but what on the list would change if it were Fogey 101? Maybe this should be a new topic, so as not to hijack the original; it would be interesting to see a side by side comparison. Hell, we might even do up a Preppy 101 for the sake of argument too.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I would try to explain what trad clothing is, rather than giving lots of examples.

"If you have to use more than 4 words to describe an item of clothing, it's probably not trad. Trad clothing is real, classic clothing. Chances are that anything you're going to wear was also available at many stores 60 years ago."

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## Vanderbilt (Apr 2, 2006)

I think that I fit the definition of a "young man just starting out who is interested in Trad clothing", and I'm wondering what type of casual summer clothing to wear. I live in the hot, hot southeast, and usually wear shorts and athletic shoes in the summer. This serves the purpose of staying cool, but generally looks slovenly. I have some ideas concerning the shorts - I'm a huge fan of seersucker shorts. However, the shoes pose something of a problem. What's a young guy to do when he needs to wear shorts, but doesn't want to look like a bum? (By the way, I hate and will never wear sandals of any type)


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Corrupters of youth [}]


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> I contend there's such a thing as "American Fogey," which is different from (yet related to) English/British Fogey. It's what I regard as hardcore trad, and different from "preppy."
> 
> ...


I think there are a bunch of variations. You have your American-Fogey trad...the buttoned down J. Press look. You have your classic preppy--the madras, the seersucker, the green pants. But a lot of 
"preppies" now do the Polo RL thing so the old "preppy" is really closer to trad in a historic and aesthetic since in that it's outrageous looking but far more conservative and is cut exactly to trad specifications. While it's true that Harris probably wouldn't wear bright yellow pants with his 3 button sack seersucker jacket and I would, neither of us would fit the modern "preppy" image in doing so.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Mr. Knightly_
> 
> I would try to explain what trad clothing is, rather than giving lots of examples.
> 
> ...


This is what I would say too

Actually, Knightly's signature quote is really to the point


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Russell Street_
> 
> This might be nice to do...
> Imagine a young man just starting out who is interested in Trad clothing.
> ...


I would steer him to the following:

Bills Khakis flat front w/cuffs
Bills Khakis flat front shorts
Mercer/BB OCBD (pink,blue, white and pale yellows)
Navy sack blazer (brand that fits his budget)
Brooks sack suits - navy and a grey chalk, one khaki poplin sack 
Assortment of repp ties
Alden loafers
Dirty bucs
Grosgrain belts and watch straps
Assortment of argyle socks
Press undershirts
Harris tweed sport coat
American Anglo glasses (if needed)

I think that would be a wonderful start for a young man. He could expand on it as he desires.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Good list, DM. A purist might also add that he should get the Anglo American frames with no prescriptions, even if he didn't need the optical correction. Obviously a pair in the clear lens, as well as sunglasses.

In any event, he will soon need optical correction because of all of the time spent tediously removing the horsey from the RL shirts.

Carpe Diem


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vanderbilt_
> 
> I think that I fit the definition of a "young man just starting out who is interested in Trad clothing", and I'm wondering what type of casual summer clothing to wear. I live in the hot, hot southeast, and usually wear shorts and athletic shoes in the summer. This serves the purpose of staying cool, but generally looks slovenly. I have some ideas concerning the shorts - I'm a huge fan of seersucker shorts. However, the shoes pose something of a problem. What's a young guy to do when he needs to wear shorts, but doesn't want to look like a bum? (By the way, I hate and will never wear sandals of any type)


Boat shoes. Sperry topsiders are either the real thing or pretenders. Quoddy Trail seems to be the most highly regarded her now. I really like the pair of Timberlands that I have. Choose your brand, choose your color, but boat shoes is the answer you're looking for. 
If you simply can't handle boat shoes look into either the LL Bean Blucher Moc or the Camp Moc. Either can also be had in a much higher quality from the likes of Quoddy or Russell Moccasin. They can all be comfortably worn wihtout socks, go with pants and shorts equally well and seem to be the way to go.

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford.

John Adams


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Where did this 10-large come from? Who has that? I would hope one could put together a good 'trad' starter wardrobe for about $1,500, ranging up to $3,000 by adding in a good suit.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vanderbilt_
> 
> I think that I fit the definition of a "young man just starting out who is interested in Trad clothing", and I'm wondering what type of casual summer clothing to wear. I live in the hot, hot southeast, and usually wear shorts and athletic shoes in the summer. This serves the purpose of staying cool, but generally looks slovenly. I have some ideas concerning the shorts - I'm a huge fan of seersucker shorts. However, the shoes pose something of a problem. What's a young guy to do when he needs to wear shorts, but doesn't want to look like a bum? (By the way, I hate and will never wear sandals of any type)


You can also wear loafers. No socks please.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Doctor Damage_
> 
> Where did this 10-large come from? Who has that? I would hope one could put together a good 'trad' starter wardrobe for about $1,500, ranging up to $3,000 by adding in a good suit.


Even less than that if you've inherited a few suits, or don't mind a thrifter which is basically the same thing except from somebody else's grandfather.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh I see, you guys aren't figuring in a used rusty Volvo. My mistake.

Carpe Diem


----------



## Sack Lodge (Feb 25, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vanderbilt_
> 
> I think that I fit the definition of a "young man just starting out who is interested in Trad clothing", and I'm wondering what type of casual summer clothing to wear. I live in the hot, hot southeast, and usually wear shorts and athletic shoes in the summer. This serves the purpose of staying cool, but generally looks slovenly. I have some ideas concerning the shorts - I'm a huge fan of seersucker shorts. However, the shoes pose something of a problem. What's a young guy to do when he needs to wear shorts, but doesn't want to look like a bum? (By the way, I hate and will never wear sandals of any type)


Not sure if you're still in Nashville or not, but it is where I reside, and as you say, shorts are a must. I do find myself wearing them less and less the older I get (just turned 30), but I can't imagine a time where I abandon them completely. As far as shoes, like a couple of the posters below, my rotation includes burgundy Bass Weejuns and Sperry Topsider boat shoes (brown with white bottoms). I have a pair of Sperry canvas boat shoes (I believe the model is "Striper") that I wear as well. All worn sockless, of course. If you are indeed still in Nashville and like to save a buck, there are Bass and Stride Rite/Sperry outlets at Opry Mills where these can all be had for quite a bit less than the retail price.

Regards,

Sack


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Older Weejuns...


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> I contend there's such a thing as "American Fogey," which is different from (yet related to) English/British Fogey. It's what I regard as hardcore trad, and different from "preppy."
> 
> ...


Harris, I rarely if ever debate your trad taste, but am inclined to on the pinky ring. A signet, fine, but I would wear it on the right hand ring finger. Pinky is just too "lounge lizard" to me for some reason.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right hand ring finger, eh? Sounds a-okay to me.

99% of my sartorial habits were inherited from dear 'ol Dad: I'll stick with the pink signet 'cause he did. Trust me, it's definitely _not_ lounge lizard.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I have to say my Dad did the pinky too. Hmm. OK. Flexibility. No real "rule" on the finger. I don't wear rings of any type anyway. Just conversation. I still want to talk about those 2" cuffs of yours Harris, but you got me. I looked into it, and they are trad. I just can't do it yet. Someday maybe. 1.5 for now.


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

2" cuffs would(and did) look good on a 20's suit w/lace-up oxfords, saddle shoe etc-certainly trad but w/ less formal non lace up shoe like a tassel, I go w/1.5 to 1.75- 

an interesting thread/


----------



## Vanderbilt (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for the shoe advice. I'm going to check out Sperry Topsiders & other brands this weekend.

I have two additional questions that many may consider sub-mental, but bear with me - I'm new to all this. First, what is a "sack" suit? Second, what is a "darted" suit? Third, why does everyone on this board seem very adamant about suits being sack and darted?

Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## James Gordon E. (Oct 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vanderbilt_
> First, what is a "sack" suit? Second, what is a "darted" suit? Third, why does everyone on this board seem very adamant about suits being sack and darted?


Excellent question; Iâ€™ve seen darts spake of in hushed tones as well, but havenâ€™t an idea of what they are either.

Another aspirant,

---
Boldly and Cheerfully


----------



## Sack Lodge (Feb 25, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vanderbilt_
> 
> Thanks for the shoe advice. I'm going to check out Sperry Topsiders & other brands this weekend.
> 
> ...


The dictionary definition of "darts" (as it relates to clothing) is: A tapered tuck sewn to adjust the fit of a garment.

In a suit or sport coat, these appear as visable vertical seams (or perhaps "lines" for lack of a better visual descriptive) running down the front of the coat/jacket from approximately the upper chest to the navel area on each side of the jacket.

There are others here who can provide more info on the history of darts and their introduction into American clothing, but their alleged purpose is to give the jacket a shaplier silhouette. (The same can be said for waist suppression, which is the practice of tapering a jacket at the waist.)

As the name implies, an undarted "sack" suit/sport coat/blazer doesn't have front darts, and (I believe) is usually cut fuller through the chest, has higher armholes, and is characterized by the "3-to-2" button roll (basically, a coat with three buttons but the top button is never buttoned and is located within the natural roll of the jacket lapel).

There are probably some other nuances that some of the more hardcore "trads" will be able to point out, but I think that hits the basics. Personally, I own a couple of sack sport coats and suits and love them - when cut/sized right, they look fantastic and are very comfortable. But I also own and wear several coats and suits that aren't "trad" - rather, what I'd call "Classic American" (two button, darted with center vent) and I love many of them equally. (My frugality and their ease of accessibility tends to take favor over my desire to comply with the "trad" rules espoused here, and with the difficulty of finding undarted sacks in the South, I don't lose any sleep over it. Plus, they're classic/traditional - if not trad - as well comfortable, and look good on me.)

Best of luck with your "journey" into this world of trad/traditional clothing and finding your own personal way of weaving it into your wardrobe/style (whether you go "all the way" or, only partially, as I do). The posters here (esp. guys like Harris) are truly a wealth of information and I find it encouraging that, since this separate Trad Forum was created, there appear to be several new/younger posters who show reverence to and are eager to learn about traditional American dress.

Regards,

Sack


----------



## Vanderbilt (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for the helpful information, Sack Lodge!


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Mr. Knightly_
> 
> I would try to explain what trad clothing is, rather than giving lots of examples.
> 
> "If you have to use more than 4 words to describe an item of clothing, it's probably not trad. Trad clothing is real, classic clothing. Chances are that anything you're going to wear was also available at many stores 60 years ago."


I, too, would offer more abstract advice. Women match; men contrast. For primary garments, grey, navy, olive, and tan. For accessories,follow the tartan colors: Navy, red, yellow, dark green, white, burgundy. Never wear two items of the same color. Grey suit, white shirt, navy tie, yellow braces or pocket square. Navy suit, pink shirt, green tie, white pocket square. Khaki pants, blue and white striped shirt, tartan green shetland sweater, red down vest, yellow socks. Blue and white seersucker suit, white shirt, yellow tie, navy surcingle belt. Once he gets the hang of that, we'll introduce patterns. When he's mastered patterns, we'll have a chat about black.

"The whole thing is performance and prowess and feats of association. Why don't critics talk about those things - what a feat it was to turn that that way, and what a feat it was to remember that, to be reminded of that by this? Scoring. You've got to score." Robert Frost


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I think a young gentleman should be introduced to the version of trad that leans toward "Ivy" or "Ivy League." Amidst a sea of J. Crew and Abercrombie grosgrain and pastel polos, it remains an island...a solid, time-tested, masculine look. 

This, of course, would mean the usual goods: plain front chinos (not the big, baggy kind), shetland crewnecks in shades of grey and brown and navy, a pair of good penny loafers--either the Alden 984 or, for the sake of thrift--Sebago Cayman II's, lots of OCBDs in white and blue and white-blue university/candy stripe, a plain dark brown or brownish burgundy belt, skinny striped repp ties, and a plain watch. Since we're talking Ivy, I'd hold off on grosgrain belts and watch straps and emphasize the importance of a narrow-lapeled blazer and traditional, Ivy-League, narrow-lapeled sack suits. 

As the gent grows older, introduce a few more items to the wardrobe: a couple of Harris tweeds and a plain (not patch) madras jacket, not unlike the kind that Ben Silver is presently offering. 

Oh yes--socks. With suits, plain black and navy wool socks. With khakis/chinos, argyles and the (essential) wool (cream-colored) athletic sock. Perfect with the burgundy calf penny loafers.

And, if the gent needs 'em, horn rims. Dark tortoiseshell in a classic shape.

Typical Ivy League haircut. Short on sides and back, a bit longer on top for the sake of parting. 

Yeah, I think that's about right. I'd encourage the young gent to go Ivy. All the way. Even to the point of wearing nothing patch and patch-and-flap blazers for the rest of one's life.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Perfect, Harris. Add your post to ROI's post on colours, and I think we have the new 'terms of reference' for this forum.


----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

No disagreements from me!


----------



## BeauJest (May 19, 2007)

Joe Tradly said:


> Seriously, Marcus, after all that, no descriptions of the boat or dog?
> 
> -Sound Interclub, pre-fiberglass (circa 1930 or so)
> -Black lab
> ...


Please forgive the intrusion of a new member but I had to chime in on this: any mahogany runabout except a Chris Craft, built the year you were born. Mine's a 1948 Century.

Best accessories: A Newfoundland and a Raplph Lauren model (in that order, too--the dog's more loyaly and lower maintenance .


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm still waiting anxiously for all my benevolent, adoptive uncles to send me the many wonderful gratuities, described in posts, throughout this thread! (winks)


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

this was me at 60 yrs after losing 55 lbs and finding clothes actually fit now.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

ran23 said:


> this was me at 60 yrs after losing 55 lbs and finding clothes actually fit now.


I don't see the pic.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Perhaps he was offering naught, but an anecdotal description of his present day condition? Regardless, there seems to be no picture! :icon_scratch:


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

I actually have a trad (great) uncle, but all he purchased for me as a child were books. I can't say I fault him for that, either.

Now I have a son of my own, and I get to play this game of dressing the young man in real time. I'll report back with results in several years. :teacha:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Perhaps he was offering naught, but an anecdotal description of his present day condition? Regardless, there seems to be no picture! :icon_scratch:


I'm totally confused. He either meant to post a picture that's not there, or he's responding to some other post (maybe he meant to quote another post) that was made 10+ years ago. Either way, a bit of a fail.


----------

